# Tru-Stride Stilts



## Mick (Dec 8, 2010)

Has anyone had any experience with these? I just bought a pair and I really like them. They took some getting used to, but I find they are really comfortable and my legs aren't as tired at the end of the day. Anyone else tried these?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

here's a link http://www.all-wall.com/New-Items/DiamondWall-TruStride-Drywall-Stilts
were tired and too lazy to go surfing the net when we get home from work:whistling2:


----------

